# Quit making the ammo my gun loves!



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

I have a Remington .243 that I've Had for 10 years or so. The entire time I've shot hornady 100gr BTSP light magnums. Now that they aren't making them anymore I bought a box of the hornady whitetail and they don't shoot worth a flip. Any suggestions....... Or any of y'all interested in loading me some that are like the light magnums ! Really don't want to have to buy a bunch of ammo to try and find something it'll shoot as well


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

SuperFormance are the replacements for the light magnums.


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

What he said.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Surely somebody still has them even though they aren't made anymore. Do a google search and when you find some, load up.


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Wild ***** said:


> I have a Remington .243 that I've Had for 10 years or so. The entire time I've shot hornady 100gr BTSP light magnums. Now that they aren't making them anymore I bought a box of the hornady whitetail and they don't shoot worth a flip. Any suggestions....... Or any of y'all interested in loading me some that are like the light magnums ! Really don't want to have to buy a bunch of ammo to try and find something it'll shoot as well


I have the same Problem....They quick making .30-06 and the .308 in the 150gr BTSP also. :thumbdown:


----------



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> SuperFormance are the replacements for the light magnums.


I was told that but do they make them with the boat tail soft point? All I've seen are ballistic tips


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Try the federal BTSP. .243 100gr Sierra Gameking BTSP. My sister's .243 shoots under an inch with those. Try them out.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Wild ***** said:


> I was told that but do they make them with the boat tail soft point? All I've seen are ballistic tips


They aren't currently producing that ammo. This is a list of current production bullets (left column) and ammo (right column) from hornady. If it isn't listed here then it has been temporally suspended until they can catch up to current market demand.

http://www.hornady.com/support/availability/production-list


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

+1 on the federal......my sister-in-law is using my grandpaws BAR 243 and shoots the federal premium sierra gameking BTSP in 100g and has been stacking bucks like cordwood the past 3 years with it. It is a tack driver and I watched her drop a 7 point running wide open across a bald hill last year at 350 yards according to the range finder while we were standing on a round hay bail. I also shoot the same bullet in my BAR 7mm in the 165g not that its relevant.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

jvalhenson said:


> +1 on the federal......my sister-in-law is using my grandpaws BAR 243 and shoots the federal premium sierra gameking BTSP in 100g and has been stacking bucks like cordwood the past 3 years with it. It is a tack driver and I watched her drop a 7 point running wide open across a bald hill last year at 350 yards according to the range finder while we were standing on a round hay bail. I also shoot the same bullet in my BAR 7mm in the 165g not that its relevant.


I like your sister in law and I don't even know her! Bet nobody messes with her either! LOL!!!


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

Burnt Drag said:


> I like your sister in law and I don't even know her! Bet nobody messes with her either! LOL!!!


No they don't. Not more than once anyways. She is moonshine drinking, tobacco spitting, hell raiser. She will head off into the river bottoms solo and be in there all day. Come out 3 hours after dark to get us to go help her get a buck out that she killed at dark 3 or 4 miles from where she went in. Never seen another one like her. Little brother done good....as long as he doesn't piss her off😄


----------

